# My piranha went Pitch Black



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

I have 4 4" RBPs in a 55. 1 of them went pitch black and lost its red belly over the last week. It also doesnt come out of the drift wood other then too feed. Is it sick? Breeding? Im lost and hope there isnt anything wrong with it.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Most likely not breeding since they are only 4", i wouldnt worry about it too much piranhas change their color from time too time mine would go really dark and then the next day would be back to normal or light colored, i think they are like mood rings.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

one thing i can tell you for sure is that they are not breeding becuase they are too small to breed. As for the reason that they are changing colours maybe they are fighting for territorry and it turned black to intimidate the others


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Most likely a mood thing (stress, aggression, warning colors) since your P is so small...








!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

its commen for them to get darker at night (mine loose most of there red and get a bit dark but by mornig there fine. yours are to small to breed


----------



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

I actually messured them and the black one is 5" and the others are 6". I am happy that its just a normal thing. Ive never seen an piranha so dark. Thx for the help!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

can you post up a pic?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

if there 5and 6 inches and there still black it could be breeding (not likely because breeding usually starts when there abit bigger but peoples ps have bred at 5-6inches before


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Here is a question: HOW OLD ARE THE REDS...they may be mature, as fry has documented his results of a breeding male at as little as 6 months old


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

I do not have any pictures, sorry. They are about 8 months old though.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

blackeye said:


> I do not have any pictures, sorry. They are about 8 months old though.


It's always possible, but it tanks two to tango


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

My one red has been black for over a year!!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

hey maybe you got one reay to breed but the others arent mature enough or hes trying to rob the cradle


----------

